# D750 Flare resolved



## goodguy (Jan 9, 2015)

As "Braineck" was nice enough to share with us Nikon has just came out with an announcement that they looked into the "flare issues" that were reported and will fix this soon.
Here is the link to the announcement.

To users of the Nikon D750 digital SLR camera | Nikon Knowledgebase

I dont think this is a big deal but I did want to see how Nikon will handle this after the D600 oil/dust fiasco.
The D600 problems were blown way out of proportions but Nikon lack of action till it turned into a PR nightmare for them was unacceptable, I am glad to see that they learned from this and this time took the D750 flare issue and resolved it fast.


----------



## ruifo (Jan 9, 2015)

More info:
Nikon to start fixing the D750 reflection/flare issue at the end of January | Nikon Rumors

Looks like it's confirmed as a hardware problem and hence a hardware solution. The fix will contain light-shielding components and AF sensor position adjustments.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 9, 2015)

Anybody able to conjecture from past patterns (like the D600 problems): if I purchase a D750 in, say July or August, will it come from the factory with this kind of fix already performed or will I have to still send it in for the fix?


----------



## jaomul (Jan 10, 2015)

Nikon will likely fix fast, but I've read a few places about the Nikon d600 problem being blown out of proportion. It wasn't. It was a very real problem that Nikon were legally forced to address in some countries before finally caving to world wide fix/replacement


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 10, 2015)

Its good that they are stepping up again, but this happening on two bodies in a short period of time will hurt nikon. I wouldn't buy a new body at this point until it was out for a while.


----------



## cgw (Jan 10, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> Its good that they are stepping up again, but this happening on two bodies in a short period of time will hurt nikon. I wouldn't buy a new body at this point until it was out for a while.



Whether penance for the D600 mess or evidence of better CRM, Nikon's faster response leaves unanswered the nagging question of recurrent poor QA on their FX bodies. Buying merch from a later product run might be wise. The flare issue is bad enough but screwing around with AF alignment ex-factory isn't heartening.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 10, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Anybody able to conjecture from past patterns (like the D600 problems): if I purchase a D750 in, say July or August, will it come from the factory with this kind of fix already performed or will I have to still send it in for the fix?


Not every D750 suffers from this issue.
I tried pretty hard to duplicate this and couldn't so I am pretty confident my D750 doesn't suffer.
If I was in the market now to buy a D750 then I would wait till March and then get it.
Of course the longer you wait the smaller the chances you will get a lemon


----------



## goodguy (Jan 10, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Nikon will likely fix fast, but I've read a few places about the Nikon d600 problem being blown out of proportion. It wasn't. It was a very real problem that Nikon were legally forced to address in some countries before finally caving to world wide fix/replacement


I agree the D600 was a real problem but I think this was blown out of proportion, it got to that point not because of the number of cameras effected by the trouble but due to the lack of Nikon's wish to admit and resolve the problem till it turned into a PR nightmare.
Here is a cute and funny video made by a camera store of how "BAD" the D600 oil/dust issues really is


----------



## cgw (Jan 10, 2015)

goodguy said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon will likely fix fast, but I've read a few places about the Nikon d600 problem being blown out of proportion. It wasn't. It was a very real problem that Nikon were legally forced to address in some countries before finally caving to world wide fix/replacement
> ...



Four out of five friends who bought a D600 had the problem. The number affected wasn't insignificant and the complaints didn't stem from a handful with particularly big mouths, either. Indeed, it was prevalence coupled with Nikon's indifference that finally forced the company to fess up to the defect. Nikon.ca reportedly wasn't sympathetic after the first couple of sensor scourings. They were plainly tired of the complaints and volume of repeated D600 service calls.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 12, 2015)

Good. I have to send mine in for stuck pixels on the rear LCD. I'll see about getting everything done at once.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 14, 2015)

More info, camera recall from stores.

Nikon D750 is being silently recalled | Nikon Rumors


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting. Still having no issues with mine, in fact I couldn't be happier...this camera is amazing!


----------



## goodguy (Jan 14, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Interesting. Still having no issues with mine, in fact I couldn't be happier...this camera is amazing!


Same here, just a happy camper never had any issue with mine either, simply an awesome camera but I am very happy Nikon was fast in resolving this issue and that this gray cloud will be lifted from what I think is currently best camera for the money!
But then I am biased


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 14, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Anybody able to conjecture from past patterns (like the D600 problems): if I purchase a D750 in, say July or August, will it come from the factory with this kind of fix already performed or will I have to still send it in for the fix?


I'm sure they'll have some identifier for it.  Like the tripod pin hole being black or something.  They did slight markings like that on the d800 or other camera if I recall for some fix.


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2015)

Shoddy engineering and QC if you ask me. I'd be ripped if I had to send back my brand new camera for 2 weeks to fix some issue that shouldn't be there.


----------



## cgw (Jan 14, 2015)

What hurts sales more: lemon denial or yanking a new product off the market? Nikon knows.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> Shoddy engineering and QC if you ask me. I'd be ripped if I had to send back my brand new camera for 2 weeks to fix some issue that shouldn't be there.



like all those 7Dmii's owner that can't get focus worth crap?  I bet they were really ripped too.

where's the continous hate threads on that issue?  Or do we just ignore that one?


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Shoddy engineering and QC if you ask me. I'd be ripped if I had to send back my brand new camera for 2 weeks to fix some issue that shouldn't be there.
> ...



I haven't seen anything regarding that, nor am I looking for it. I am not out to get Nikon or be a fanboy, my point is only that to have two defects in a such a short period of time is unacceptable. If it were Canon I'd say the same thing.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2015)

The one Nikon I would buy is the Nikon SP rangefinder one of the most sexy cameras made


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2015)

gsgary said:


> The one Nikon I would buy is the Nikon SP rangefinder one of the most sexy cameras made



That is pretty.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Actually both the Canon 70D and 7D II has AF issues so pointing at Nikon without looking elsewhere making Nikon look like its a lemon producer while the others don't is not fair.
I dont point at Canon because I care about Nikon only but trust me while I am the first to admit Nikon could improve their quality control they are hardly alone in this game!


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Actually both the Canon 70D and 7D II has AF issues so pointing at Nikon without looking elsewhere making Nikon look like its a lemon producer while the others don't is not fair.
> I dont point at Canon because I care about Nikon only but trust me while I am the first to admit Nikon could improve their quality control they are hardly alone in this game!



Did I say that Canon was without fault? I just said that compared to the two recent Nikon issues the canon stuff hasn't had as much press.

You have to look beyond the brand, which is hard for some, to see the bigger issue.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually both the Canon 70D and 7D II has AF issues so pointing at Nikon without looking elsewhere making Nikon look like its a lemon producer while the others don't is not fair.
> ...


Nikon got bad press because it deserved it due to its bad handling of the D600 issue.
I do look at all brands and non as far as I know make perfect product all the time, I think considering the D600 fiasco Nikon dealt very swiftly with this flare issue which shows it learned from past mistakes PR wise, now if they will improve these QC we will have less issues with future models.
But to be honest I rather have this small flare issue then AF issue in my camera, I had that in the D7000 and that's honestly a PITA!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2015)

goodguy said:


> But to be honest I rather have this small flare issue then AF issue in my camera, I had that in the D7000 and that's honestly a PITA!!!


I never had AF issues with my d7000 but I found out what AF issues were all about when I had a Nikon 70-300 vrii and tried to use it for sports. My team had lower contrast jerseys than the other teams.  What a major focusing PITA that was.  I would have faulted myself if I didn't try it with 2 bodies, and other lenses didn't have the issue.  But was told that it is a common problem with that lens.
But AF issues is a major PITA beyond belief.

Doesn't Nikon release more camera releases than Canon .. so mathematically they would have more visual problems.  I hope that they keep a check list of what NOT to do in camera design for future reference like the sensor placement in the d750.


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I never had AF issues with my d7000 but I found out what AF issues were all about when I had a Nikon 70-300 vrii and tried to use it for sports. My team had lower contrast jerseys than the other teams.  What a major focusing PITA that was.  I would have faulted myself if I didn't try it with 2 bodies, and other lenses didn't have the issue.  But was told that it is a common problem with that lens.
> But AF issues is a major PITA beyond belief.
> 
> Doesn't Nikon release more camera releases than Canon .. so mathematically they would have more visual problems.  I hope that they keep a check list of what NOT to do in camera design for future reference like the sensor placement in the d750.



To me AF issues are less cut and dry than the other two issues that have come up. AF issues can stem from many sources unrelated to body. Things like the lens, the user and the situation play heavily into AF performance. I am not saying that it doesn't exist in both brands, but it's a lot harder to diagnose.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 15, 2015)

runnah said:


> I am not saying that it doesn't exist in both brands, but it's a lot harder to diagnose.


Totally agree.
On my D7000 I got so many very soft shots so I thought the problem was with me, then when I figured it wasnt I thought its either lenses or camera. When I saw I had same problem with all lenses I figured its the camera, after few attemps to fine tune the lenses with little success so I sent the D7000 to Nikon but they didn't fully solved the problem.
After more then 6 months of owning it I gave up got rid of it and got the D7100.
Same user (me) same lenses and MAN what a difference.
If your pictures come out soft no matter what you do it just sucks the fun out of photography, for me AF problems is the worst thing that a camera could do to me!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like they are pulling cameras from inventory
Nikon D750 is being silently recalled | Nikon Rumors


----------



## goodguy (Jan 15, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Looks like they are pulling cameras from inventory
> Nikon D750 is being silently recalled | Nikon Rumors


Yep I know, if you will look at post No.11 you will see I posted this link already yesterday.
Glad this is being sorted, the D750 is too good of a camera to be judged by this silly flare issue that some cameras might suffer from.


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Looks like they are pulling cameras from inventory
> Nikon D750 is being silently recalled | Nikon Rumors



Ouch.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2015)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they are pulling cameras from inventory
> ...



why is that ouch?  Nikon is proactively making sure current stock will not go to new customers with the issue.


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Just damaging to their reputation.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2015)

i think they'll be okay.

most people will have no clue.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 16, 2015)

What the ... why is recalling the cameras a problem to their reputation ?

No recalling and denying the existence of the problem, back when the D600 came out, THAT was damaging the reputation of Nikon.

Looks like Nikon is addressing the problem very aggressively, thats great !


----------



## goodguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> What the ... why is recalling the cameras a problem to their reputation ?
> 
> No recalling and denying the existence of the problem, back when the D600 came out, THAT was damaging the reputation of Nikon.
> 
> Looks like Nikon is addressing the problem very aggressively, thats great !


Exactly!
Some people put Nikon in the "Damn if you do and Damn if you dont" category.
Yes they shouldnt have screwed up at the first place but since they found they have a problem I am actually impressed by the speed and serious attitude they showed in addressing the problem, to me it is a good sign Nikon is not sweeping their problems under the carpet like they did with the D600 issues.
Now if they will improve their QC they will be on track to continued success.


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> What the ... why is recalling the cameras a problem to their reputation ?



Ask GM.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2015)

every car manufacturer has recalls.

GM's issue is that cant build a car that doesnt require at least 15 recalls and half of them are because they continuously put in parts in the car that they know will fail.

Heck GM has had 3 recalls since 2015 started.  And it's still having to do with the same ignition switch issue that's killed many drivers.

So when Nikon starts installing the failed D600 shutter into all its new cameras, and then denying there's an issue for over 10 years, finally acknowledges the issue, but still keeps putting the same shutter in all its new cameras, then, only then, can you start comparing the two recalls.

GM's reputation is in the trash because they make an insanely crap product and then needed to use taxpayer dollars to stay afloat because they can't make a profit and spend all their money over-paying their employees.

Nikon will do fine by pulling a product off the shelf to replace it with a good one so new customers aren't plagued with old issues.  The only people that are even going to be aware this is happening is camera enthusiasts that happen to keep in the know.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Braineack said:


> every car manufacturer has recalls.
> 
> GM's issue is that cant build a car that doesnt require at least 15 recalls and half of them are because they continuously put in parts in the car that they know will fail.
> 
> ...


And thats why I drive a Ford


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2015)

You guys keep trying to turn it into a Canon/Nikon battle.

It isn't.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2015)

no, it's not.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > What the ... why is recalling the cameras a problem to their reputation ?
> ...


or 
Mitsubishi
Honda
Toyota
etc


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Solarflare said:
> ...



Fine I yield, Nikon is the greatest.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


I like my Canon too


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



No, no, you guys have turned me.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 16, 2015)

enjoy all dat DR!


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2015)

Braineack said:


> enjoy all dat DR!



I am just loving all the free time I have to plan shoots as I wait for another recall to be repaired.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Yes we made another convert 
A Sith Lord converted back to the Jedi side


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 17, 2015)

I think it's always a good idea to wait awhile on a new camera to see if anything occurs,only my opiion thiugh.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 17, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> I think it's always a good idea to wait awhile on a new camera to see if anything occurs,only my opiion thiugh.


All D750 are off the shlves, I couldnt even find one on Amazon, I am assuming once they are back on sale those will be flare free cameras and a safe buy.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Service-...ice-Advisory-for-Users-of-the-Nikon-D750.html



> *Thank you for choosing Nikon for your photographic needs.*
> 
> We have received indications from some users that when photographing scenes in which a bright light source, such as the sun or high-intensity lighting, is at a certain position along the top border of the frame, flare with an unnatural shape may sometimes occur in images captured with the D750 digital SLR camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgw (Jan 20, 2015)

Nikon's "temporary" resolution has been to pull the D750 off the market. The "permanent" solution is retro QA on inventory and a production fix for future D750s.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2015)

no.

this is exactly what they did with the d810 long exposure issue.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 23, 2015)

I really love that Nikon is reacting much better and faster this time.

Instead of going through the denial, producing a new camera that really only has the issue fixed, finally shameful admittance, getting sued etc routine of the D600.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 23, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> I really love that Nikon is reacting much better and faster this time.
> 
> Instead of going through the denial, producing a new camera that really only has the issue fixed, finally shameful admittance, getting sued etc routine of the D600.


Absolutely and totally agree, good to see they learned from past mistake.
Now if they will only invest more into their QC we will not have to have these lessons learned in the first place!!!


----------



## DavidVote (Jan 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks the lens flare banding issue is kinda cool? There are a couple pictures I have in mind that that lens flare might look nice with. If I could, I would seriously get a d750 for the flare.

Before anyone jumps on me for being wrong, I know that the flare issue will cause a lot of problems when its unwanted.


----------

